# Southern California Summer 2015



## humsor (Dec 22, 2013)

Looking to take the family to Southern California (San Diego to Anaheim) next summer.  I'd love to use my timeshare and trade in through RCI for obvious reasons.  So that brings me to my question, TUGgers:

What would be your top three dream/stretch trades (RCI) in So Cal?
What would be your top three hidden gems / relatively easy trades?

And for both, what would you think the chances are with a 1 year out OGS?

Some background to orient your responses.
2 kids will be 10 and 7 at the time.

Looking to do 2 possibly 3 weeks.  I would say we would break up the trip as 50% amusement parks (disney, legoland, Sea World), 20% coast/beach, 20% cultural (Zoo, SD city tours), 10% off the beaten path.

Thanks for any information.  I have always gotten such great advice from TUG.  I can't wait to hear your thoughts.

Thanks,
Anthony


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 22, 2013)

California Resorts ranked by TUG Members:  http://tug2.com/RnR/ResortsGrid.aspx?ResortArea=6&ResortGroup=56

With traffic and all, it's a tiresome drive from Anaheim to San Diego, so I'd definitely do one week in one area, and one or 2 weeks in the other area, rather than making the drive several times.

There is far more demand, than supply, for summer weeks in SCA, so I wouldn't be too picky.  You should request everything that is acceptable to you.  DVC is really difficult to get, so don't count on it.

One option:  1 week Anaheim, 1 week Carlsbad, 1 week San Diego area.


----------



## Joe33426 (Dec 23, 2013)

humsor said:


> Looking to take the family to Southern California (San Diego to Anaheim) next summer.  I'd love to use my timeshare and trade in through RCI for obvious reasons.  So that brings me to my question, TUGgers:
> 
> What would be your top three dream/stretch trades (RCI) in So Cal?
> What would be your top three hidden gems / relatively easy trades?
> ...



I'm really not sure about dream trades or hidden gems in SoCal, but I've had an OSG since early this summer for Anaheim for late May and all of June 2015 and nothing has come through yet.  I figured that those time periods would be easier than July and August, but now I'm wondering.  Perhaps I'm already too late.

The Villas at Grand Californian (DVC) is supposed to be amazing and I've included that in my search, but not holding my breath. 

I have Wyndham points, so I'm thinking I'll just wait until 10 months and see what I can put together.  I've also considered renting one of the two weeks that I need from a Wyndham mega-renter that has ARP at Anaheim or Oceanside or CWA and seeing if I can put the week before or after on my own.


----------



## buzglyd (Dec 23, 2013)

The train goes from Oceanside and stops in Anaheim near Disney.  

With the new carpool lanes the drive from Carlsbad to Disney isn't that bad. Disney even has its own lane and dedicated exit now.


----------



## humsor (Dec 23, 2013)

DeniseM said:


> California Resorts ranked by TUG Members:  http://tug2.com/RnR/ResortsGrid.aspx?ResortArea=6&ResortGroup=56
> 
> With traffic and all, it's a tiresome drive from Anaheim to San Diego, so I'd definitely do one week in one area, and one or 2 weeks in the other area, rather than making the drive several times.
> 
> ...



I have been sifting through this, but since it includes all of California, and rankings aren't specific for vacation type, and don't have any details on availability, I figured I would be specific and let some Veterans travellers to the area weigh in.  I see threads like this all the time for Caribbean islands, i.e Aruba and St. Martin.


----------



## humsor (Dec 23, 2013)

buzglyd said:


> The train goes from Oceanside and stops in Anaheim near Disney.
> 
> With the new carpool lanes the drive from Carlsbad to Disney isn't that bad. Disney even has its own lane and dedicated exit now.



This Carlsbad idea sounds interesting....


----------



## BevL (Dec 23, 2013)

I think there's a new Wyndham resort in Oceansde, and we have stayed at Aquamarine Villas there.  I personally didn't care for the town.  The Worldmark resort didn't look bad but it was a bit of a hike to the beach, if that matters to you.  

Like I said, we stayed at Aquamarine, it was very homey, just a basic pool, fine for four adults but right next to the tracks which would be a deal breaker for me every staying there again.

We have also stayed at Carlsbad - much nicer but a pretty hard trade for summer.  Some but not all resorts are close to the water.

One I wouldn't rule out if you are thinking mid San Diego and Anaheim is the Lawrence Welk group in Escondido.  If being close to the beach is important, it's obviously a no go and it would be HOT, but it's a lovely resort, large so not an impossible trade.  The pools are nice, there is one with a water slide, water park type ideas and lots of activities.  It is one of our favourite resorts.

Edited to add:  We did the tour in October at LW - they are heavily promoting Interval so I'm not sure how much inventory, especially summer, would go into RCI.  And a quick check shows a few studio units in July and August, 2015, running at about 50 TPUs a week - presumably you have strong traders or a lot of saved points.


----------



## humsor (Dec 23, 2013)

Points won't be an issue...

And I am flexible on dates as long as it is after school is over....

Is there anything to do near Lawrence Welk resort besides the resort and golf?


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 23, 2013)

It's close to the wild animal park.  It's a good place for some pool days.


----------



## KevJan (Dec 24, 2013)

Sent you a PM.


----------



## VacationForever (Dec 24, 2013)

humsor said:


> Points won't be an issue...
> 
> And I am flexible on dates as long as it is after school is over....
> 
> Is there anything to do near Lawrence Welk resort besides the resort and golf?



San Diego Zoo Safari Park is at Escondido, which is right by Welk Escondido resort.  In my opinion, it is a much better zoo than the San Diego Zoo.  I have been to both and several top zoos in the world.  I know there is hype with the San Diego Zoo but it is not that great a zoo in comparison with several other that I have been to.  The San Diego Zoo Safari Park is an absolutely must see.  You will get to see cheetah runs.  They put that show on twice a day.


----------



## Icc5 (Dec 25, 2013)

*San Diego all close to Welk if you have a car*



humsor said:


> Points won't be an issue...
> 
> And I am flexible on dates as long as it is after school is over....
> 
> Is there anything to do near Lawrence Welk resort besides the resort and golf?



For my family Welk has always been great (we own in the older villas).  We find it is about 35-40 minutes to drive to Oceanside and beaches and then follow the coast down for other beaches.  Go North a short distance for wine tasting.  We have also gone to both Disney and Universal from Welk and it seems like a long drive due to traffic.  Traffic is tied up even at 1am or so.
The animal park is near, the zoo, old town, etc.  It can also get pretty warm depending on when you go but Welk is the most relaxing Resort I have been to.
Bart


----------



## tompalm (Dec 25, 2013)

We stayed at Lawrence Welk and liked it.  If you can't get something in LA that you like, this is the next best thing and staying there two weeks is fine.  However, it is inland and a lot hotter in the summer.  If you can get something on the coast, the climate is better.  We played a lot of golf and enjoyed the Welk resort for that. We also enjoyed their theater and saw a show one night.  Wild Animal park was an easy drive and fun to do.  

Lawrence Welk resort is right in the middle of San Diego and LA, so plan a one hour drive to the San Diego Zoo or to Disney Land in LA.


----------



## csxjohn (Dec 26, 2013)

San Clemente is between your two choices.  I've stayed a San Clemente Cove and love it but there are no resort activities and no pool so if you can't entertain yourselves choose another resort.

There are others in that area but that's the one I look for.  I've traded in both spring break and summer through DAE.


----------



## Rent_Share (Dec 26, 2013)

tompalm said:


> If you can't get something in LA that you like, this is the next best thing and staying there two weeks is fine. However, it is inland and a lot hotter in the summer.
> 
> So plan a one hour drive to the San Diego Zoo or to Disney Land in LA.



 Disney is in Anaheim not LA, there are no timeshare properties between Anaheim (Orange County) and Oxnard (Ventura County). 

Better be sure the rental car has unlimited mileage, since any day you haven't planned pool or golf you will be spending at least an hour each way to any attraction


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 26, 2013)

Since the OP is planning a 2 or 3 week trip, and they will have to make a separate exchange for each week, I don't think it makes much sense to stay in one area, and then drive to another area.   Especially, when there are timeshares in the Anaheim area that are literally within a mile or 2 of Disneyland.  It makes more sense to try for one exchange in Anaheim, and 1 or 2 in the San Diego area, and minimize the driving.

Anaheim Timeshares in order of quality - all are near the park except the Marriott:

DVC (nearly impossible to get)
Marriott's Newport Coast Villas (30 min away)
Wyndham
Dolphin's Cove
Peacock Suites

All of these resorts get good reviews from Tuggers.


----------



## UWSurfer (Dec 26, 2013)

This may not be everyone's cup of tea but it's been noted that several timeshares are near the train tracks in SoCal and it's worth noting that there is passenger service both Amtrak running between downtown (DT) LA and San Diego, and a pair of regional commuter lines Metrolink (DTLA to Oceanside)  and Coaster (Oceanside to San Diego).

While SoCal is built for getting around by car, with a little planning you can get to many of the popular destinations by rail and public transit with two stations in San Clemente, one in Solana Beach (Del Mar) and several other stops along the way.  You can even get to Disney & many of the popular tourist destinations with a little planning:http://www.metrolinktrains.com/news/promotions_detail/title/cars_land

My trip last June had me a week at the San Clemente Inn & a week at Sand Pebbles (Solana Beach) and I made several day trips by rail during those stays which simply removed the hassle of driving and added some adventure to the outings.


----------



## presley (Dec 26, 2013)

If I were you, I'd choose one week in Anaheim area and one week in Carlsbad area.  Based on ages of your kids, any of the Grand Pacific Resorts would be full of activities for them with Grand pacific Palisades being the best.

If you add in the third week, look at either city of San Diego (Worldmark has 3) or Capistrano/Dana point.  Although, I wouldn't consider any of those a great place for kids in that age group.


----------



## Rent_Share (Dec 26, 2013)

DeniseM said:


> Anaheim Timeshares in order of quality - all are near the park except the Marriott:
> 
> DVC (nearly impossible to get)
> Marriott's Newport Coast Villas (30 min away)
> ...



Correction if trying for an exchange, most of the Anacrime  units are Worldmark not Wyndham


----------



## humsor (Dec 26, 2013)

I knew TUG would come through with awesome suggestions.  I am leaning toward a combination of what Denise and Presley recommended.  I like the 2 or 3 weeks at different locales for different experiences.  I like the 1 week in Anahiem for sure.  If we decide on 3 weeks, then I would try to go for 1 week in Carlsbad and 1 in SD.  If I only went for 2 weeks, I would have to decide between the two, but still keep Annaheim for sure.  I was leaning toward downtown SD, but now I am reconsidering.  I know Carlsbad has Legoland, plus the resorts themselves are pretty good from the sounds of the reviews.  Any other major attractions there?  How is the beach?  Public beach access in that area?  I think we would be up for a Pacific beach week.

At this point our dream to do list would include (* = high priority):
*2 Disney parks
Knott's Berry Farm
Angel's game
*LegoLand
*Pacific ocean/Beach
Torrey Pines state park
La jolla shopping
*Sea World
*Downtown SD (harbor, GasLamp, Olt Town)
Balboa park
*SD Zoo
Padres Game
SD Wild Animal Park

Any glaring "Must Do" ommissions from this list?  Probably not taking the family into Mexico, and I think we will save LA and stuff further north for a future trip


Better go plan some Ongoing Searches!!!


----------



## UWSurfer (Dec 26, 2013)

Aircraft Carrier Midway (SD) http://www.midway.org
Balboa Park Model Railroad Museum http://www.balboapark.org/in-the-park/san-diego-model-railroad-museum
La Jolla Cove (Beaches)


----------



## DAman (Dec 26, 2013)

Coronado-Hotel del Coronado and a beautiful large beach
Cabrillo Monument at end of Point Loma-tidepools there too
Concert at Humphreys(check schedule-usually released in April)
Del Mar-horse races in July/SD County Fair in June
SD Pops concerts on the bay(usually fireworks after)
I will second the Midway too.

I too would avoid Mexico.  Too many issues in and around Tijuana.


----------



## buzglyd (Dec 26, 2013)

Carlsbad has total public beach access because nearly all of it is a state park. 

Pacific beach isn't really kid friendly. It's more of a drunken, rowdy town. 

I love downtown San Diego but I wouldn't take small kids there either. 

The train stops in several spots in Carlsbad and is a great way to head downtown for a Padres game.


----------



## presley (Dec 27, 2013)

I grew up in Pacific Beach and I would never go back there for a beach vacation.  It's dirty, rowdy, lots of homeless walking around talking to themselves and anything you leave for a minute has a high chance of being stolen.  

The beaches at Carlsbad are better, the resorts are better and the list of activities is very good.  If you end up at Palisades, Carlsbad Inn or Seapointe, they offer day trips to places like Catalina Island, Hollywood, Coronado ( I have no idea which ones they will offer during your stay, but they always have something).  There is usually stuff like facepainting, balloon animals, Palisades has a bounce house every weekend.  Seapointe is a very short walk to a small beach, but supplies everything you need for the beach, including a wagon to carry it all in.  Carlsbad Inn has similar offering, but down a flight of stairs to the beach, so no wagon to help you carry your stuff to and from the resort.  Palisades is too far from beach to walk for most people, but a shuttle will take you there if you don't have a car.


----------



## humsor (Dec 27, 2013)

Hahaha....

I kept wondering why there are all these posts regarding "Pacific Beach", so I re-read my short list of attractions.  I guess I didn't realize there was an actual place called "Pacific Beach"  when I wrote "Pacific ocean/beach".  I just meant I wanted to spend some time on the shore and beaches of the Pacific Ocean, since we are East Coasters.  

That being said, thanks for the advice to take in the shore further north (i.e. Carlsbad), rather than near "Pacific Beach".

Again, thanks to everyone for such great advice.  The suggestions are much appreciated.


----------



## presley (Dec 27, 2013)

^ There's another large beach here called Ocean Beach. I thought you meant the beach towns.  Pacific Beach appears to have a couple timeshare options.


----------

